# How NOT to launch a 38 Fountain



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

Oops


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

bad day


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very bad day


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that trip is over!!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

It'll buff out, no problem!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

High Tide is gonna be a while..................................


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Is that Grander Marine's truck? They had a 38 out there about that color.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin it's a transport company.......oooohhhhhh weeeeeee someone just lost a job!!! Dang sure a bunch of money lost there....


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

MrFish said:


> Is that Grander Marine's truck? They had a 38 out there about that color.


Its not Gander, we checked with Chris


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

That belonged to Malco on THT, if I read it correctly he just sold that boat and it broke loose on the way home with the new owner.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Sucks big time.

Found this on THT:



> We sold the Fountain, bought a 39 sea vee, and life is good! Then we get these pictures of the Fountain. The new owner had a issue on I10 and it did not end well.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

And they say one of the best two days of a boat owners life is the day he buys the boat.....

That really sucks. Hope his insurance picks up the tab


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I would be crying like a baby haha


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

So the guy with the little ford makes it back to Tampa but the guy with one ton cant make it across town, I hope everyone was ok.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

wonder how good it was strapped on there if at all?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well here is what it looked like an hour before Tallahassee!!!



I took a picture and posted on my FB asking if 1200 HP was necessary, lol. Hate he lost it. It was a purdy one


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

dockmaster said:


> wonder how good it was strapped on there if at all?


Appears the trailer flipped too. Straps weren't saving that boat. 

Wonder how it happened.


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Previous owner on THT said the tow vehicle was cut off by another driver. Now throw in wet pavement + the 38 feet of push behind you = a mess.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Wasn't somebody on here looking to buy triple 300s? No rust, never been wrecked.
I hope the guy had his insurance in order before he picked it up.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder if that would have happened if he was going 55 like I do all the time towing my boat. Just made a 2000 mile round trip to KW and back waving at thousands of vehicles passing me.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Makes me sick to my stomach looking at that.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

sealark said:


> I wonder if that would have happened if he was going 55 like I do all the time towing my boat. Just made a 2000 mile round trip to KW and back waving at thousands of vehicles passing me.


Anyone with 1200 HP behind a boat that size probably rarely drives below the speed limit.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't a 10'6" beam over sized?
I'm just thinking if the insurance company wanted to be pricks, that boat is illegal if he didnt have permits....


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

osborne311 said:


> Anyone with 1200 HP behind a boat that size probably rarely drives below the speed limit.


It was being hauled by a transport company


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

doradohunter said:


> It was being hauled by a transport company


New owner should be good then, I'd hope. 

Side note, I'm going to stalk your posts to find pics of your 15' Mako. Sweet boats.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It was doing 60mph or less when we passed it East of Tallahassee. Winds and rain were pretty bad coming home


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

SpeedoJosh said:


> New owner should be good then, I'd hope.
> 
> Side note, I'm going to stalk your posts to find pics of your 15' Mako. Sweet boats.


Just got it on the water yesterday.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Just heard this was a new transportation company that was just starting out. Didn't have any insurance. Allegedly he is siting in jail right now on reckless driving charges...among other things.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

MikeH said:


> Just heard this was a new transportation company that was just starting out. Didn't have any insurance. Allegedly he is siting in jail right now on reckless driving charges...among other things.


Oh man that stinks so bad. Hate to hear that for the new owner


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If I was the new owner I think I would litterly puke.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you just pay transport to the scene of the crash? At least he saved some money. Glad nobody was hurt.


----------

